# Who is expecting what in 2013 ?



## madmare22 (13 October 2012)

I am expecting my first embryo transfer baby by Hotline out of my champion Dimaggio X Biotop X Coctail mare, a Sarkozy out of my Flemmingh mare and a Uthopia out of my 00Seven mare


----------



## koeffee (13 October 2012)

Mine hopefully will be:
Loulou de Villiers x Courage x Mansoojx Zeddaan
Loulou de Villers x Stonegrove Ace x Diamond x Pik Senior
Loulou de villiers x Lord Rb
Loulou de villiers X Ramon x Galvarno x Current Magic
Neckar Platier x Celano x Aram x Legaat
Chipolini vm z x Tenerife x Sadinio x Salute
maybe's are!!
Buddy L x Clyde Cruiser x Albert
Buddy L x Zarlequinn x Good Omen


----------



## suey12 (13 October 2012)

Mine is nowhere near that posh ! No idea what I am getting, bought two got a surprise one free


----------



## RealityCheck (13 October 2012)

Rotspon x Delimain
Escudo I x Tourbillion
Popeye K x Indiscreet
Redwine x Spring Fling
And via embryo transfer Redwine x Splash of Orange


----------



## Yorketown (13 October 2012)

Only the two for me,
Werza MW (Goodtimes / Ahorn Z / Caletto II) is in foal to Hemmingway (Leandro / Romantiker / Mangon) and
Pandora (Kingston / Notaris / Ramiro) is in foal to Casanova du Domaine Z (Cassini I / Caletto I / Landgraf I)


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 October 2012)

Shining Spirit out of Irish Vanner. 

It is going to be a champion large riding horse, unbeaten in all starts and will take the supreme at HOYS in 2018.

Hope it's listening and I think I have overdone the damson gin this evening !


----------



## Amos (13 October 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Shining Spirit out of Irish Vanner. 

It is going to be a champion large riding horse, unbeaten in all starts and will take the supreme at HOYS in 2018.

Hope it's listening and I think I have overdone the damson gin this evening !
		
Click to expand...

Sadly nothing for me, but pushing the LIKE button on this one!


----------



## Eothain (14 October 2012)

Castleforbes Lord Lancer out of a Duca Di Busted X Laughton's Flight mare
Pacino out of an Ojasper X Flagmount King mare
Orestus out of a Puissance X Furisto mare

and with bit of luck,

Clover Flush out of a Puissance X Furisto mare that's a full sister to the mare above. I just need to buy her first.


----------



## Capriole (14 October 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Shining Spirit out of Irish Vanner.
		
Click to expand...

Interested in seeing that AA, been looking at him myself for an ID mare.

Next year = 2 x pure bred ID's and 1 x IDSH.


----------



## sallyf (14 October 2012)

Just one for me a Balou du Rouet X Groomsbridge May I X Tout Ensemble for a baby eventer


----------



## Maesfen (14 October 2012)

Just one for me, a repeat of the H Tobago x Witches Broom (Fraam) of this year.


----------



## Wisnette (14 October 2012)

My Gribaldi mare is in foal to Zhivago and my San Remo mare is in foal to Charmeur for a repeat of this year's foal.


----------



## Bedlam (14 October 2012)

I have an embryo transfer out of my Jumbo mare by Lauriston to look forward to next year.


----------



## ashbank (14 October 2012)

Also just one for me - My elite Metall mare is in foal to Charmeur.


----------



## DollyDolls (14 October 2012)

One for us, Stallion is Adonnis who is by Gribaldi.
So excited!!!  ))

AA -I'm going for HW Working hunter at HOYS.  Perhaps we'll contest supreme with you?


----------



## angrovestud (14 October 2012)

Just one for us breeding to keep, a winning Tb mare called star promise and in foal to Angrove spottedick homozygous tobiano for a guaranteed coloured racey baby due in early spring I am really looking forward to this one after this years fantastic Fatrascal


----------



## emmah (14 October 2012)

My first ever foal from my Samber x ferro mare the stallion is Lord Luis.....counting down the days already


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 October 2012)

DollyDolls said:



			One for us, Stallion is Adonnis who is by Gribaldi.
So excited!!!  ))

AA -I'm going for HW Working hunter at HOYS.  Perhaps we'll contest supreme with you?
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to it.  I also have a Amorous Archie filly who is undecided what she will win, lightweight cob or small hunter.  Plus HW show hunter, who if he can be taught not to move like a shire horse will win the HW class.  Both of these will be 2 in the spring.

One can dream ! but I got a middlewieght placed 2 years running and it was fantastic to see an amateur beat the pro's this year.

I have just told the lovely cob mare carrying the champion what is expected, she gave me one of her wise looks, yawned, had her apple and shuffled off.

Back to reality and lets hope we all have healthy and correct foals in 2013.


----------



## crazycoloured (14 October 2012)

I just have the one..cob mare in foal to burnock exclusively done(event stallion)


----------



## mynutmeg (14 October 2012)

You guys are having seriously posh babies.
My mare is expecting our (hers and mine) first foal next May.
She's a little cob mare (mom was IDxTB and dad was coloured cob) crossed with Mount Holly a TB. 
Hoping to get a nice middleweight hunter type from her but shall be interesting to see what we get.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 October 2012)

Interesting to see that there are those who've decided upon the ET route,  and it would be good to hear how they fare.

Only one foal due for next year,  by Check In and out of a Rock King x Dusky Sky mare.

Alec.


----------



## Victoria25 (15 October 2012)

Im not quite sure what we'll be getting in 2013 .... 

I've put my straight egyptian arabian (Sophia Ali) to the beautiful Hanoverian Wolkenderry ..

Very very excited


----------



## firm (15 October 2012)

Just the one which took several attempts to achieve and hopefully will make it to full term safely. The vet had begun to think the mare was an impossibility. Our Comeback 11 mare in foal to Revival.


----------



## Chloe-V (15 October 2012)

just two for me .....

Dark de Niro x mare by Roulette
Dark de Niro x mare by Darnay

very excited.


----------



## AJBliss (15 October 2012)

Only one for me this time, my Lauriston mare is in foal to Fabrice van Overis Z.  I'm very excited for a little SJ foal next year!


----------



## HBM1 (15 October 2012)

AJBliss said:



			Only one for me this time, my Lauriston mare is in foal to Fabrice van Overis Z.  I'm very excited for a little SJ foal next year!
		
Click to expand...

wonder if he will be as "little" as the last one


----------



## CorradeeStud (15 October 2012)

I expect 5 next year:
StPr/Elite Mare by Lissabon - Dobrock - Gluecksstern is in foal to DIARADO
StPr Mare by Weltruhm - Donnerhall - Magnum is in foal to SAN AMOUR
StPr Mare by Longchamp - Abajo xx - Garibaldi II is in foal to DE NIRO
and then 2 Mini Shetlands are in foal to Richie Sambora


----------



## Megibo (15 October 2012)

The lady I work for is expecting a legrande baby out of her ex-grade A showjumper come dressage horse. Not sure who is more excited...


----------



## Scarlett (15 October 2012)

My TB mare by Bluebird is in foal to Randi's Rebel (Randi x ISH mare by Easy Lift), it's my first attempt at breeding as well as her first foal. Seen a few of his foals on the ground this year and last. Love the stamp he puts on his foals and have been lucky to get to know the stallion who just has the best attitude imaginable. I'm hoping to breed a smart, athletic jumper that I can still ride one side of. Hopefully


----------



## Rollin (17 October 2012)

Another pure bred Cleveland Bay from our own mare and stallion. Afondale Highlander-Beamish Rosemary, we have a three year old filly from this mating and don't mind what sex the baby is.  Due late Feb early March.


----------



## amy_b (17 October 2012)

Just one out of my event mare - 
Treliver Decanter X Duca Di Busted X Smooth Stepper

It is a palomino filly with four white socks and either a thin blaze or a star 

Oh and she is going to badminton 2023


----------



## Anastasia (18 October 2012)

We have the following due:

Krack C x Farmer = Charmeur
Valeron x Rubinstein = Wynton
Krack C x Jazz = Davino VOD
Heartbreaker x Holland = Canabis Z
Emilion x Damiro B = I'm Special De Muze
Goodtimes x Burggraaf = MFS Vision
Royal Geneve x Invincible B = Florencio I
Royal Geneve x Sam R = MFS Vision
Holland x Cezaro = Don Aqui


----------



## etaylor (19 October 2012)

Trakehner mare by Tycoon, damsire consul in foal to Weston Justice
Mare by Casanova du Domaine z, damsire Idealist (Jasper) in foal to Danny Kannan


----------



## alfiesmum (19 October 2012)

feeling completely jealous of you all, decided not to put mare in foal this year, now i am regretting it ! look forward to all the pics xx


----------



## wynter (19 October 2012)

Just the one and can't wait 
Sioux du Godion (L'ARC DE TRIOMPHE x LIBERO H) out of our Lenard (holst) mare


----------



## madmare22 (20 October 2012)

lots of lovely babies expected then


----------



## levantosh (21 October 2012)

I got a Santini/Akzent II mare due to Ustinov (coloured)
and a pony mare due to Wow (coloured)

Then the exciting times of stallion shopping


----------



## Magicmadge (21 October 2012)

Well something very different from all the above, but i'm very excited. My shetland mare, mostly Wells lines, is hopefully in foal to Hose Millet. Millet  is getting on a bit now so my foal will probably be one of his last.  Mare is due end of May/June.


----------



## Biradigo (22 October 2012)

Expecting a Wynton x Flemmingh here. Very excited!


----------



## tinkam (22 October 2012)

My selle francais x mare to Kardinal (Krack C x Stedinger). Very hopeful, excited and counting haha. Breeding to keep for myself.


----------



## Lark (22 October 2012)

All going well:

Mermus R x Cruising x Parkmore Night (ET baby)
Cavalier Royale x Cruising x Parkmore Night
Cavalier Royale x Naheez x Ideal Water
Balou du Rouet x Guidam x Naheez


----------



## stolensilver (22 October 2012)

I've only got one due next year. Silvermoon (Trakehner) x De Niro/Prince Thatch xx mare. The granddam is full sister to Piccolino, a German team horse who won gold at the World Equestrian Games.

I'm wishing for a black filly that will compete at the 2024 Olympics. Gosh that sounds a long time away!


----------



## fayemouse123 (22 October 2012)

I'm expecting something by Don VHP Z (diamante de semilly x voltaire) out of my oldenberg jumping mare (Couleur rubin x corrado)  Cannot wait!!


----------



## JanetGeorge (23 October 2012)

I don't like to think what I'm expecting - too many is the answer!

I AM excited about the two by H Tobago - one from my smart IDSH mare Bazaar's Brook, and the other out of Katie (by Carmel Head.)  Both these mares have always been to my RID stallion before - so it will be very interesting indeed.

I've got 4 of my RID mares in foal to the super Avanti Amorous Archie (they all foaled to him this year and I couldn't NOT send them back.)

And the rest - bar one - are in foal to my Class 2 ID stallion - Indigo Pure Arrogance.  His 'test' foals this year impressed me enough to try again - with a wider range of mares - both RID and a couple of sport horses.  Whatever the Inspectors thought of him on his day, it's what he produces that will count!

Only one of mine in foal to Raj this year - and it's doubtful she will foal!  A large cyst obscured scan results at the first scan and Junior vet *******ed up on the second.  She has back to back twins - and I'm waiting a bit in the hope of natural regression before terminating!


----------



## amage (24 October 2012)

My Alcatraz mare is in foal to OBOS Quality 004! Very excited


----------



## Benjamin Brown (25 October 2012)

My mare with Quidam, Calvados, Carousel, Carnival Drum bloodlines is in foal to Chilli Morning - very much looking forward to that, its my first experience of breeding and only happening because my poor 6 yr old girl sustained a long term injury in the field on Boxing Day.

Assuming all goes well the one I've got my eye on next is Shane Breen's Balloon - gotta love that backend over a jump !! And for the same reason I also love Carlo 273


----------



## LittleWildOne (25 October 2012)

Well it looks like I'll be expecting a (reg) New Forest x (unreg) Warmblood after my 3 year old filly being scanned today and confirmed in foal.
Result of my EX livery YO's Warmblood colts getting out...think " Jeremy Kyle for Horses !".
The colts are all by either of 2 Bavarian WB stallions (both by Dumas).
Colts dams breeding not known for sure, but there's KWPN, Hanoverian, TB, a spotty pony mare...........


----------



## Toraylac (28 October 2012)

Very excited to report that my Hanoverian Elite mare by Royal Blend is in foal to Desperados son Destano (Desperados x Brentano II). This will be her first foal and is a bit of an idiot so who knows how she will be. I REALLY would like a filly but the nail test has said colt  She is due end of March.
My other mare who has had 3 previous foals  who is an  ISH is in foal to the gorgeous Hanoverian Woodlander Del Amitri who is by Dimaggio. She is due April/May.  Nail test yet again predicted a colt!


----------



## muckypony (28 October 2012)

Just a better year than 2012!


----------



## volatis (30 October 2012)

None for me, after such an awful 2012 I dont know if I will ever breed again. But I cant wait to see the Don VHP and Balou babies, and the Destano sounds very interesting too. And of course the Weston Justice x Trakehner foal, as the 2 full sublings from that cross are very special!


----------



## frankogorteen (30 October 2012)

Ploverfieldsporthorses Millstreet Ireland
Hold up premier VDL  x Lux z HSi select
Cassino x Diamond Chin  (Chou Chin Chou on both sides of back pedigree)
Cassino SWWB x Chacoa x Aldatus z x Cloverhill
Newmarket Venture x Dr Massini TB
Newmarket venture x Moscow society TB x Miners law x Miners lamp
Newmarket Venture x Saddlers Hall TB
Jack of Diamonds x Last news TB
Check us out on facebook   ploverfieldsporthorses


----------



## Worried1 (31 October 2012)

I am expecting one from Diva (DiVersace x Langraf) by Woodlander Rockstar, due June!


----------



## Bearskin (20 November 2012)

Langaller Starring Role out of a matinee Du madon X mayhill mare


----------



## sport horse (21 November 2012)

Just one for me by Voss (Voltaire) out of my Grade A international jumping mare by Lars Irco G. a repeat mating that produced a stunning colt this year.

Oh and also a very very special, 'special order' for me being bred in europe - I have to buy the product so am not telling anyone anything but I am very excited!!!!


----------



## bonmahonsporthorses (22 November 2012)

Bonmahonsporthorses ( Ireland)

Foals expected for 2013

( Sport Horses)

1. Master Blue x Temple clover
2. Ansiei         x Temple clover
3. Ansiei         x Temple clover
4. Master Blue x  VDL Artist
5. Clover Flush x Duca di busted
6. Clover Flush x Puissance
7. Master Blue x Harlequin du carel
8. Ansiei         x Harlequin du carel
9. Ansiei         x Flagmount King
10.Master Blue x Flagmount King
11 Ansiei         x The Joker
12. Clover Flush x Germany
13. Ansiei        x Bonmahon Decies
14. Ansiei        x Bonmahon Decies
15. Master Blue x Toravich.
16. Master Blue x Bonmahon Decies.
17 Ansiei          x Ramiro B
18. Clover Flush x Temple clover
19.Clover Flush  x  Ashley Park.
20. Master Blue  x Bonmahon Decies
21. Ansiei          x Bonmahon Decies

(Full Throughbreds)
22. Ansiei     x    Alhaarth
23  Ansiei     x    Wolfhound
24.  Ansiei    x    Oscar


----------



## joeanne (23 November 2012)

Maesfen said:



			Just one for me, a repeat of the H Tobago x Witches Broom (Fraam) of this year.
		
Click to expand...

I can't even begin to tell you how excited I am for this foal!!!!
The wait is going to be unbearable.....so perhaps we should have some pictures of Sparks to occupy us in the meantime


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (23 November 2012)

A quiet year next year  (although expecting more than we had this year!). We are hopefully due a Standardbred foal, full brother or sister to the colt yearling we sold in October, out of our Irish mare Newtown Playmate, by an imported American stallion, The One-Night Pan.

OH is expecting one foal as well, after having a few busy years with several foals. It'll be out of a fantastic race mare Coalford Tracey, by the mare's previous owner's stallion, Conners Dragon. All being well, said foal will be sold back to the stallion owner and we can start choosing our own stallions for the future foals


----------



## Maesfen (23 November 2012)

joeanne said:



			I can't even begin to tell you how excited I am for this foal!!!!
The wait is going to be unbearable.....so perhaps we should have some pictures of Sparks to occupy us in the meantime 

Click to expand...

Lol, you're incorrigible!   He doesn't look like much more than a scraggy boy just now, very furry and nothing like the smart boy he was!  Will try and get some for you at the weekend or when we next have a nice day but to whet your appetite, these were about a month ago.


----------



## woodlander (10 December 2012)

Goetterfunke x Johnson x Metall
Del Amitri x Consul x Ravel (or maybe Imhotep as two breedings in one season!!)
Wenckstern x Davignon x Calvados
Bretton Woods x Don Frederico x Davignon
Wavavoom x Del Amitri x Wittinger (this will be Kapow)
Wavavoom x Fidermark x Rubinstein (as above)
Supertramp x Florencio x Sao Paulo
Don Frederico x Imperio x Ravel
Fuerst Romancier x Lauries Crusader x Wittinger
Don Frederico x Margue H x Alabaster
Desiderio x Prince Thatch x Ganimed
Supertramp x Supreme Leader x Wishing
Lemonys Nicket x St Moritz x Rotspon
Supertramp x Sao Paulo x Lanthan
Goetterfunke x Sao Paulo x Lanthan
Sir Fidergold x Rousseau x Donnerhall
Londontime x Weltmeyer x Western Star
Supertramp x Woiwode x Longchamp
Supertramp x Weltregent x Archipel

and for clients at home.........
Wavavoom x Roxkstar x Weltregent
Christ x Bachus Z
Hotline  x Londonderry x Benz


----------



## volatis (10 December 2012)

woodlander said:



			Fuerst Romancier x Lauries Crusader x Wittinger
		
Click to expand...

what stamp of mare did you use Furst Romancier on?


----------



## joeanne (10 December 2012)

Maesfen, you are slacking. Get back out there with that camera!


----------



## Maesfen (10 December 2012)

joeanne said:



			Maesfen, you are slacking. Get back out there with that camera! 

Click to expand...

OK miss but nobody will be impressed!  These were last week and he wasn't very helpful to say the least, always dodging behind one of the others, standing like a plonker or hiding his head!


----------



## woodlander (11 December 2012)

volatis said:



			what stamp of mare did you use Furst Romancier on?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Volatis, I had struggled with this is I had thought him very impressive this yer under saddle but had not liked him in the World Championships as he had real problems with the right connection. His head neck connection is rather thick. I am taking a big risk still I think on a Lauries x Wittinger x Cavalier mare that I bred but sold and just have for one year. She really needs more "front". We shall see. She is very thoroughbred in her balance.


----------



## Sportznight (11 December 2012)

Gosh where to start?  We have foals due by the following TB sires - 

Galileo
Danehill Dancer
Montjeu
Fastnet Rock
Canford Cliffs
High Chaparral
Holy Roman Emperor
Pour Moi
Rock of Gibraltar
Cape Cross
Dubawi
Exceed And Excel
Manduro
New Approach
Poet's Voice
Raven's Pass
Shamardal
Street Cry
Teofilo
Cacique
Dansili
Oasis Dream
Zamindar
Kyllachy
Medicean
Pivotal
Makfi
Mount Nelson
Equiano
Azamour
Dalakhani
Sinndar
Sea The Stars
Invincible Spirit
Acclamation
Kendargent
Distorted Humor
Smart Strike
Speightstown
Motivator
Lope De Vega
Lawman

And probably others I've forgotten...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 December 2012)

Sportznight said:



			Gosh where to start?  We have foals due by the following TB sires - 

Galileo
Danehill Dancer
Montjeu
Fastnet Rock
Canford Cliffs
High Chaparral
Holy Roman Emperor
Pour Moi
Rock of Gibraltar
Cape Cross
Dubawi
Exceed And Excel
Manduro
New Approach
Poet's Voice
Raven's Pass
Shamardal
Street Cry
Teofilo
Cacique
Dansili
Oasis Dream
Zamindar
Kyllachy
Medicean
Pivotal
Makfi
Mount Nelson
Equiano
Azamour
Dalakhani
Sinndar
Sea The Stars
Invincible Spirit
Acclamation
Kendargent
Distorted Humor
Smart Strike
Speightstown
Motivator
Lope De Vega
Lawman

And probably others I've forgotten...
		
Click to expand...

JEALOUS.COM!!!!!!! When can I come visit/move in?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


We have no foals due next year as there isn't really a decent enough market for the Shetlands we breed - people want them as 4yo fully broken and schooled ponies, which to be fair they do pay well for, but I haven't got the space at the moment to run them on til that age. I need to ship out a few and if I can do that over winter then I will probably put a mare or two in foal in the spring, if not then no foals.


----------



## jdrewery (14 December 2012)

Broadstone Landmark x Dancing Queen (Homosassa xx)

Both parents intermediate and 2* eventers


----------



## Top Hat (16 December 2012)

Oh, what an exciting thread!

I have  two reasons to be excited for 2013! Both by Woodlander Supertramp 

Very very excited, especially as both mares have had excellent foals in the past!!!


----------



## joeanne (17 December 2012)

Maesfen said:








Click to expand...


Its awful, but I am wishing the poor boys childhood away. I cannot wait to see him under saddle!!!
And he could be caked in 8 inches of mud and he would still be the most handsome baby around!


----------



## RealityCheck (17 December 2012)

My beautiful mare in foal to Popeye K was sadly PTS this week after a freak accident  
Iit was with this news that I decided this would be my last crop of foals, My 2 older mares - inc dam of the mare above - will stay with me forever, the others will be responsibly rehomed. As for the stallion, who knows


----------



## Tinsel Town (21 January 2013)

_frankogorteen 

Ploverfieldsporthorses Millstreet Ireland
Hold up premier VDL x Lux z HSi select
Cassino x Diamond Chin (Chou Chin Chou on both sides of back pedigree)
Cassino SWWB x Chacoa x Aldatus z x Cloverhill
Newmarket Venture x Dr Massini TB
Newmarket venture x Moscow society TB x Miners law x Miners lamp
Newmarket Venture x Saddlers Hall TB
Jack of Diamonds x Last news TB
Check us out on facebook ploverfieldsporthorses  _

my boy is by Newmarket Venture- he is a fantastic horse


----------



## suzyjs85 (9 March 2015)

Hi Alec, I know this is a long shot I came across this post while trying to do some research into my girls background, I think the mare you are talking about in this post may be my mare (Dusky Rock aka Cassie), I know she had a foal, and she lost it but I don't know anymore than that, I'm really sorry to ask but could you possibly tell me what happened?


----------

